# The 5DayDeal Photography Bundle for 2017 Sale is Now On! With Exclusive Content & Prizes for Canon R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

```
<strong>CANON RUMORS EXCLUSIVE BONUS CONTENT AND PRIZES</strong></p>
<p>If you order the <a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/">5DayDeal Photography Bundle 2017 via one of our links</a>, you are automatically entered to win various prizes, as well as receiving some additional bonus content by our friend Glenn Bartley Nature Photography.</p>
<p><strong>WHAT YOU’LL GET EXCLUSIVELY FOR CANON RUMORS READERS</strong> (via email within 24 hours of purchase)<strong>:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/PostProcessingEbook.html">POST PROCESSING: A GUIDE FOR NATURE PHOTOGRAPHERS</a> ebook by Glenn Bartley</li>
<li><a href="http://www.glennbartley.com/FlashEbook.html">FLASH SIMPLIFIED: A GUIDE FOR NATURE PHOTOGRAPHERS</a> ebook by Glenn Bartley</li>
</ul>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31717" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/exclusive-728x90.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="90" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/exclusive.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/exclusive-225x28.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/exclusive-610x75.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p><strong>YOU’RE AUTOMATICALLY ENTERED TO WIN ONE OF THE FOLLOWING:

</strong>(This is only for Canon Rumors Readers who <a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/">use our links</a>)</p>
<ul>
<li>1 of 1 <strong>Canon EOS 6D Mark II Camera Body</strong> courtesy of <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">MIDWEST PHOTO</a></li>
<li>1 of 10 Copies of <strong>AURORA HDR 2018</strong> for Windows or MacOS courtesy of <a href="//macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/185399/3255?u=https%3A%2F%2Faurorahdr.com%2F%3Futm_campaign%3Dmacphun_ref%26utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3D%252F">macphun</a></li>
<li>1 of 10 <strong>$25 Gift Certificates</strong> courtesy of <a href="http://www.pntrs.com/t/TUJGRktHSkJGRk5HSklCRkpOSkVN?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lensrentals.com%2F">Lensrentals.com</a> (This prize is for US residents only)</li>
<li>An end of sale BONUS prize we’ll wait to announce!</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><img class="aligncenter" src="https://5daydeal.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/5DayDeal-Learn-More-Button-300x109.jpg" alt="5DayDeal Learn More Button" width="150" height="55" /></a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<hr />
<p><strong>GET THE TRAINING, TOOLS, AND INSPIRATION YOU NEED TO CREATE PHOTOGRAPHS YOU LOVE</strong></p>
<p>Photography is your life, your passion, and you work hard to capture the beauty, emotion, or stories around you… and this bundle will instantly become an invaluable library of the best tools and training available.</p>
<p>The Complete Photography Bundle by 5DayDeal is the largest, most anticipated education event of the year! This once-in-a-lifetime collection of resources is for every level and genre of photography — there’s something awesome for everyone. Grow your skills and hone your passion while saving time and money!</p>
<p>Want to shoot like a pro?</p>
<p>Want to edit your work faster?</p>
<p>Want to bring the WOW to your creative vision?</p>
<p>Get the resources you need, from the industry professionals you trust, at a price you can afford.</p>
<p>Charity Match is only $19.47 additional, goes 100% to our charity partners, and will add more than $500 in additional value to your downloads.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><img class="aligncenter" src="https://5daydeal.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/5DayDeal-Learn-More-Button-300x109.jpg" alt="5DayDeal Learn More Button" width="150" height="55" /></a></p>
<p><strong>GET THE IDEAS AND TOOLS YOU NEED TO GROW AS A CREATIVE PHOTOGRAPHER</strong></p>
<p>The 2017 Complete Photography Bundle by 5DayDeal is an all-new and exclusive collection that will only ever exist during these five days, never to return. These products have never been offered through 5DayDeal in the past and they’ll never be included in the future — this is your only chance to save over 96%.</p>
<p>This bundle is jam-packed with industry-leading resources to help you be a more creative and productive photographer. These video training sessions, eBooks, Lightroom presets, Photoshop actions, and courseware are the same ones our expert photographers sell on their own websites. No trial versions, nothing left out.</p>
<p>The Complete Photography Bundle is created by photographers for photographers.</p>
<p><strong>HERE’S WHAT’S INCLUDED IN THE 2017 COMPLETE PHOTOGRAPHY BUNDLE</strong></p>
<p>The best photographers are life-long students. Get inspired, get some mad skills, and fill your digital library with the kind of training material you love at a fraction of the retail price. Here’s an overview of all the high-quality products available within this exclusive bundle:</p>
<p><strong>LAUNCH EXCLUSIVE PRODUCTS</strong></p>
<p>5DayDeal is thrilled to bring you four (4) brand-new products which have never been offered for sale anywhere else! You’ll be among the first in the world to access tons of new resources.</p>
<p><strong>100% DOWNLOADABLE PRODUCTS</strong></p>
<p>For the first time in 5DayDeal history, every single product included in the main bundle is downloadable: no codes, no extra steps required. Our lighting-fast server is ready and waiting to deliver every single product right to you computer.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31733" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Products2017Oct-728x270.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="270" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Products2017Oct-728x270.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Products2017Oct-768x285.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Products2017Oct-225x83.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Products2017Oct-610x226.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>

<p><strong>CHARITY MATCH BONUS</strong></p>
<p>Want More? No Problem!</p>
<p>We have put together more than $2,500 worth of amazing photography products, tools, and resources for you. Then we discounted it 96% — you pay less than 4% of the value — but that’s not all! How would you like to do good and get a reward of more than just a warm feeling inside? This year we have partnered up with a select group of photographers to bring you a Charity Match bonus. If you choose to double the amount donated to charity by 5DayDeal from your purchase, then as a bonus you will receive more than $500+ in additional eBooks and resources for just $19.47. Instant access to these extra resources will be added to your confirmation receipt — it’s easy as 1-2-3!</p>
<p>Help us break though our charity record of $200,000+ in 5 days and get some additional resources while you’re at it!</p>
<p>Grow your craft without breaking the bank. You get all these resources for just $117.</p>
<p><strong>YOUR CREATIVITY DESERVES THE BEST TRAINING AND TOOLS</strong></p>
<p>You’re not going to solve your problems by randomly searching the Internet hoping to find just right tip or trick. Your photography deserves better — you deserve better.</p>
<p>We’ve curated this bundle to ensure you get the best resources available at a fraction of the cost. Once you download this exclusive collection you’ll have a library of all the ‘why’ and ‘know-how’ you can handle to help you create stunning photographs you’re proud of.</p>
<p>Photography is an expensive activity, but learning the proven techniques of shooting and editing doesn’t need to be so expensive. Our photography partners share our passion for great education, saving time and money, and doing some good in the world. We know you’ll love this bundle.</p>
<p>The 2017 Complete Photography Bundle by 5DayDeal will help you grow as a photographer and as an artist.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><strong>Pay only: $117</strong></a></p>
<p>At more than 96% off, this price is less than some of the single products it includes. In most cases, just buying two of these industry-leading products at retail price would cost you way more than this deeply discounted bundle price.</p>
<p>Best of all, the downloadable tutorials, presets, videos, ebooks, and tools are all yours to keep forever. Learn from the best on your schedule and use the tools when and where you want.</p>
<p>These products have never been offered through 5DayDeal, and these resources will never be offered again. This is your chance to save (the galaxy?). May the force be with you.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31735" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new-728x564.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="564" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new-728x564.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new-768x596.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new-225x174.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new-610x473.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/topaz-studio-featured-new.jpg 1024w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p><strong>GET THIS PHOTOGRAPHY BUNDLE AND YOU WILL HAVE THE BEST RESOURCES AT YOUR FINGERTIPS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Learn how to bring the WOW to your landscape photographs.</li>
<li>Style your photographs to better reflect your unique vision.</li>
<li>Create amazing art with professional backgrounds and textures.</li>
<li>Edit your photographs faster and with more creative focus.</li>
<li>Hone your craft by watching tutorials by award-winning pros.</li>
<li>Gain the skills you need to create portraits clients love.</li>
<li>Ramp up your compositions so you can tell a more powerful story.</li>
<li>Grow as a photographer by learning from seasoned professionals.</li>
<li>Shoot on-location like a pro on a small budget (or no budget).</li>
<li>Save time using expertly created Adobe Lightroom presets.</li>
<li>Produce stunning photographs using any camera, new or old.</li>
<li>Pose your portrait subjects more naturally and with better results.</li>
<li>Edit your photographs using brand-new Adobe Photoshop Actions.</li>
<li>Learn how to become the artist you’ve always wanted to be.</li>
<li>Get expert training on creating HDR images that captivate viewers.</li>
<li>Develop a style and workflow that makes digital editing fun.</li>
<li>Discover how to produce B&W photographs that get noticed.</li>
<li>Save a ton of money while your grow your photographic skill.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EXPERT TRAINING BY PROFESSIONALS YOU TRUST</strong></p>
<p>Stop wasting time and money online trying to piece together the skills you need to create stunning photographs — learn from the professionals that deliver the goods. The resources in this bundle come from accomplished and notable photographers and seasoned professionals whose creative work and teaching acumen are known around the world.</p>
<p>This is the year’s biggest photography education event. Don’t miss out!</p>
<p>The 2017 5DayDeal Complete Photography Bundle is the largest collection of inspired education and practical tools from top photographers from around the world. We think it’s the best bundle out there, but don’t take our word for it.</p>
<p>You don’t just take pictures… you make photographs you love. Grow your craft and take your talent to the next level.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/ref/canonrumors/"><img class="aligncenter" src="https://5daydeal.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/5DayDeal-Learn-More-Button-300x109.jpg" alt="5DayDeal Learn More Button" width="150" height="55" /></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

